
Google's 'Don't be evil' creed disappears as company morphs into Alphabet - sev
http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/3/9445453/google-dont-be-evil-replaced-in-alphabet
======
oxguy3
Clickbait title. The "Don't be evil" motto hasn't been removed; it just hasn't
been copied over to Alphabet's Code of Conduct. But it's still sitting pretty
at the top of Google's Code of Conduct.

